# 98 Monaco Windsor - AC problem



## AceR0k0la (Jun 12, 2017)

My AC will not come on when i'm on generator power. AC will work if I'm hooked up to shore power. Any ideas? Thanks so much


----------



## C Nash (Jun 12, 2017)

On some MH you have to hook up the plug when going to Generator.  others have a transfer switch that switches automatic.  I think the 98 will have the auto switch so it may not be working.  Check to see if Micro wave will work with Gen running.  Has it worked before or is a new to you rv?


----------



## AceR0k0la (Jun 13, 2017)

C Nash said:


> On some MH you have to hook up the plug when going to Generator.  others have a transfer switch that switches automatic.  I think the 98 will have the auto switch so it may not be working.  Check to see if Micro wave will work with Gen running.  Has it worked before or is a new to you rv?


Yes it has always worked and you are right about the automatic switch. Good tip on the microwave. I'll try that today. Do you know where the switch is? At the generator or elsewhere?
Steve


----------



## C Nash (Jun 13, 2017)

It should be right where the shore cord enters the MH.  If it is not switching might try a (light) tap on it LOL


----------



## AceR0k0la (Jun 14, 2017)

C Nash said:


> It should be right where the shore cord enters the MH.  If it is not switching might try a (light) tap on it LOL


Checked the microwave and it works when the generator is running. I looked at the shore power connection and there is not a switch there. Still stumped


----------



## AceR0k0la (Jun 14, 2017)

Problem solved. I missed the generator switch yesterday but fount it today. It was off and now its on. A/C running on gen power for the past hour. Thanks for your help.
BTW I didn't have to use the "love tap"


----------

